# AKAI AM-M459 AMP only I channel speaker working



## SLB007 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My Akai amp is only playing sound in one channel switched the speaker around still same thing, I checked the fuses and one has blown out. Can anyone help me identifying the fault?
Shall I jut replace the fuse and try it back? The components look fine by eye. I am not an expert but I have a DMM. i
I have also ATTACHED A DIAGRAM OF THE AMP or you can download it on this link
http://elektrotanya.com/akai_am-m459_m659.pdf/download.html


Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## SLB007 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,
found the problem a faulty fuse

easy fix happy days!!!


----------

